# [SOLVED] garrys mod hl2.exe has stopped working



## kdrboom55 (Jan 20, 2011)

hi guys i recently downloaded garrys mod off of steam and every time i hit start game it will load then it will say only one instance of the game can be running at a time and this other time it got to the loading screen and then it said hl2.exe has stopped working.so im thinking i have to change the launch options.and also i have a windows vista home premium if that helps... plz help me guysray:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I believe this can be sorted simply by opening Task Manager and ending the hl2.exe process and then retrying it

Hope this works,
Redeye


----------



## kdrboom55 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: garrys mod hl2.exe has stopped working*



Redeye3323 said:


> Welcome to TSF,
> 
> I believe this can be sorted simply by opening Task Manager and ending the hl2.exe process and then retrying it
> 
> ...


i dont even know how to get to my task manager lol


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: garrys mod hl2.exe has stopped working*

Ctrl+Alt+Del should get you to a screen, and click on Task Manager.


----------



## kdrboom55 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: garrys mod hl2.exe has stopped working*



elvenleader3 said:


> Ctrl+Alt+Del should get you to a screen, and click on Task Manager.


wont that shut down my computer


----------



## kdrboom55 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: garrys mod hl2.exe has stopped working*



elvenleader3 said:


> Ctrl+Alt+Del should get you to a screen, and click on Task Manager.


oh ok nvr mind that got me to task manager i did that then it gets to the loading screen 4 garrys mod then it still keeps saying it but i did go to task manager and do it...i think it has somethin to do with the launch options


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: garrys mod hl2.exe has stopped working*

kdr, wait until the the Steam message has stopped saying "Loading Garry's Mod" or what it says and if it opens then you should be ok. If not, follow what I said and press the key combo Elvenleader said.

Once you have it up, you need to click the "Processes" Tab (if not already selected) and look for "hl2.exe". Once you find it, right click the Process and choose the "End Process" option. You will have to respond to a message which pops up saying about Stability, which is not an issue in this case (but you shouldn't end processes unless you know what you are doing).

Hope this works,
Redeye


----------



## kdrboom55 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: garrys mod hl2.exe has stopped working*



Redeye3323 said:


> kdr, wait until the the Steam message has stopped saying "Loading Garry's Mod" or what it says and if it opens then you should be ok. If not, follow what I said and press the key combo Elvenleader said.
> 
> Once you have it up, you need to click the "Processes" Tab (if not already selected) and look for "hl2.exe". Once you find it, right click the Process and choose the "End Process" option. You will have to respond to a message which pops up saying about Stability, which is not an issue in this case (but you shouldn't end processes unless you know what you are doing).
> 
> ...


thz alot it workedray:


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: garrys mod hl2.exe has stopped working*

Glad to see your problem was fixed. Enjoy GMod


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yey, another problem Solved 

I have had the same problem before so I knew that this would probably work


----------



## Jimboed (Apr 29, 2011)

I've had the exact same problem and the solution posted here does not work..


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Jimboed,

Can you make a new thread in the PC Gaming Support Forum and send me a link via PM (or post it here).

We tackle each problem seperatly as an issue can have different causes in different cases.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------

